# Gbook flooder?



## Tualex (5. Februar 2006)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein Problem und zwar floodet jemand in unserem Gästebuch mit Poker und alles, wie kann ich das verhindern?

Das Gbook gibts hier: http://united7.un.funpic.de/u7/index.php?file=gbook.php&gbook=lesen


----------



## D@nger (5. Februar 2006)

Hi,
wenn du kein PHP kannst garnicht.
Ansonsten entweder eine IP-Sperre einbauen, oder auch ein Feld, in das man eine bestimmte Zeichenfolge eingeben muss.



> Besucher gesammt:


In der Schule nicht aufgepasst?


----------



## Tualex (5. Februar 2006)

ja ich kann PHP am besten mache ich das mit der Zeichenfolge, hast recht, ein m muss weg


----------



## Tualex (6. Februar 2006)

guckt mal
http://united7.un.funpic.de/u7/index.php?file=gbook.php&gbook=lesen
Ich hab das mit dem Sicherheitscode gemacht, brigt aber nichts soll ichs dann mit der IP sperre versuchen?


----------



## D@nger (6. Februar 2006)

Hm, also wenn der Sicherheitscode nicht bringt, dann ist da kein Bot, sondern eine Person am Werk. Du kannst es aber natürlich mit einer Ip-Sperre versuchen.
Brauchst du den Code?


----------



## Tualex (6. Februar 2006)

Ja wär cool, aber diese Person schreibt ca. einmal in der Stunde also auch Nachts :suspekt:


----------



## D@nger (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
dann bringts WAHRSCHEINLICH nichts, denn ich denke mal, dass er nicht die ganze Zeit onlin ist, sondern auch mal die Verbindung trennt.
Wie wärs damit:
Du erstellst einen Filter in PHP Wenn der Text Werbung enthält, wird er nicht eingetragen bzw. gelöscht.


----------



## Tualex (6. Februar 2006)

Meinst du sowas wie wenn da z.B. wie in jedem Post von dem das <a href=".....
ist wird der Post gelöscht und am besten gleich die IP gespeichert und wenn er die Page betreten will kommt er auf http://www.google.de oder so kann ja sein, dass er immer die Selbe IP hat d.h. Nicht immer neu Verbindet


----------



## D@nger (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
ja, so meine ich das.


----------



## Tualex (6. Februar 2006)

Ok
Wie mach ich denn mit PHP dass ich in dem $_POST['eintrag'] gucken kann, ob ein <a href drin ist?


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Februar 2006)

Tualex hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ok
> Wie mach ich denn mit PHP dass ich in dem $_POST['eintrag'] gucken kann, ob ein <a href drin ist?


Mit z. B. ereg() oder preg_match().
Ich persönlich würde alle Postings (per regulärem ausdruck [regex]) nach links durchsuchen und dann blocken.


P.S.: Ich weiß nicht was Dein Sicherheitscode bringen soll, denn er ist so einfach zu umgehen wie einem Kind den Lolli wegzunehmen ...
Der Code wird mit im Quelltext angegeben - sowohl in einem hidden feld als auch in der bild-url (autsch). Außerdem wäre der text pur auf weißem Feld  auch leicht von einem Bot auszulesen, wenn das nicht schon über den Quelltext möglich wäre.

Der Werbefuzzi muss so nur noch das Script anpassen und schon geht es wieder automatisch.


----------



## Tualex (8. Februar 2006)

Und das kann ein bot? Hätt das nicht gedacht, ich werde das mal versuchen, danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Februar 2006)

Tualex hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und das kann ein bot?


Natürlich. Ich habe z. B. eine kleine Anwendung geschrieben, die eine Webseite (in diesem Fall eine eigene Seite) ausliest, den HTML-Quelltext durchforstet und einige Teile ausliest.
Das Script läßt sich auch anpassen und zum Versenden von Blödsinn verwenden.
Dennis' (Reptilers) PHP-Klasse zeigt wie einfach das möglich ist.


----------



## NomadSoul (9. Februar 2006)

Schau dir mal dass an evt ist dass eher was für dich: 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captcha


----------



## JohannesR (10. Februar 2006)

Vergleiche doch einfach Name und Titel; wenn beides übereinstimmt, warte ein paar Sekunden und gib dann eine Fehlermeldung aus. Das wird den Bot zumindest vorerst ausbremsen und ist sehr schnell und einfach realisiert.


----------



## Tualex (11. Februar 2006)

Ich bin jetzt total durcheinander!

```
if ($_POST['titel'] == $_POST['name'])
{
    header("Location:http://www.google.de/");
}
```
Das kann doch nur richtig sein oder nicht
Das script führt den header() nicht aus und speichert den Post in der Datenbank!


----------

